# Thief Takes Selfie



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Remember Balin wair?

That should thwart Red Bandit. :wink2:


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To have some fun and being I have bout a half mile of binder twine I'm donating some to her cause. After all she is supporting one of my childhood sports. Now to just get the camera re-mounted somewhere else with Balin wair.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think they enjoy watching the Wildlife around their estate. 


ED


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Secure camera with metal wire!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You give me hope Senior. That not every moving creature has to be killed.
You take such pleasure in Nature.:vs_smile::vs_rain::vs_clouds::vs_sun::vs_moon:


----------

